# Topics > Smart home > Smart speakers >  Sony LF-S50G, smart speaker, Sony Corporation, Minato, Tokyo, Japan

## Airicist

Developer - Sony Corporation

Home page - sony.com/electronics/wireless-speakers/lf-s50g

----------


## Airicist

Article "Sony's new voice-enabled speaker cheaper than Apple's HomePod"

by David Carnoy
August 31, 2017

----------


## Airicist

Sony LF-S50G promotion video

Published on Sep 4, 2017




> The smarter way to enjoy music.  The LF-S50G combines Sony's high quality sound- from a 360 degree speakers system - with the Google Assistant built in.

----------


## Airicist

Sony LF-S50G Smart Speaker hands-on review: Echo rival?

Published on Sep 5, 2017




> We played with Sony's LF-S50G smart speaker at IFA 2017 for this hands-on review.
> 
> Sony's LF-S50G smart speaker with integrated Google Assistant functionality will rival the Alexa-toting Amazon Echo and Google Home, when it's released in November 2017.
> 
> Using the Google Assistant AI, the LF-S50G speaker offers the same core functionality of the Google Home device, with some additional motion-based controls. You can control your smart home goodies, including Sony connected TVs and speakers, while the splash-proof design makes it suited to bathroom or kitchen use.

----------

